# Little Rhody Bottle Show, Jan. 9th



## RIBottleguy (Dec 28, 2010)

A good show, not mega-sized but you can browse for an hour if you got into it.  I'll be there with my friend Jan.  First table on the left!
 And I'll have some goodies with me []

 Details:
 January 9th,  10-2  Early birds 8:00
 Knights of Columbus Hall
[font="times new roman, times, serif"]304 Highland Ave.
 So. Attleboro, MA[/font]


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm going to try and make it.  I missed it last year due to a storm.  It's about a four hour drive for me.


----------



## jessan.dunn.otis (Dec 30, 2010)

*RE: Little Rhody Bottle Show, Jan. 16 < corrected date*

Sunday, January 16, 2011 
 K of C, Highland Ave., Attleboro, MA
 MORE INFORMATION:  http://littlerhodybottleclub.org

 See you there!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2010)

*RE: Little Rhody Bottle Show, Jan. 16 < corrected date*



> Sunday, January 16, 2011


 Good thing you put this up. That's what I had on my calendar but forgot to check before. If you go to the website they usually have a dollar off admission coupon to print also. It was $3 but I haven't been in a year.
 I'm not sure I'll make it this year either. I'd have to choose between the 15+ bucks for a bottle or the same for gas, I can't do both. Unfortunately it's just not cost effective this year.[]


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 8, 2011)

*RE: Little Rhody Bottle Show, Jan. 16 < corrected date*

bump...Tomorrow is the show, hope to see some of you there.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 8, 2011)

*RE: Little Rhody Bottle Show, Jan. 16 < corrected date*

Is it tomorrow or the 16th? Kind of a long trip to find out its next week


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 8, 2011)

*RE: Little Rhody Bottle Show, Jan. 16 < corrected date*

My bad...it's next weekend. Glad you said something.  







 January 16, 2011

 K of C Hall, 304 Highland Ave., So. Attleboro, MA


 10:00 a.m. - 2:00 p.m.

 $3.00 per person donation at the door - $1.00 off with coupon
 (click here for printable online coupon - one coupon per person)

 Early Entry 9:00 a.m. - $15.00 per person - $1.00 off with coupon  
 Directions:

 Take I-95 north or south to Exit 2B (Rt. 1A North) in South Attleboro, Massachusetts.
 Travel north on Rt. 1A approximately 1-1/2 miles to intersection of Rte. 123.
 At the intersection of Rt. 123 turn left.
 Travel straight past Dunkin Donuts for approximately 1/2 mile.
 The K of C hall will be on your left.


 SHOW TABLE LAYOUT and DEALER LIST 2011 (available asap)

 For further information contact:

 by email:
 click here


  Please click here to make comments, suggestions, or corrections.



 Back To Top


----------



## Precious Little (Jan 8, 2011)

Is the show tomorrow, or next Sunday, the 16th? Web site says 16th.


----------



## splante (Jan 8, 2011)

January 16, 2011

 K of C Hall, 304 Highland Ave., So. Attleboro, MA


 10:00 a.m. - 2:00 p.m.

 $3.00 per person donation at the door - $1.00 off with coupon
 (click here for printable online coupon - one coupon per person)

 Early Entry 9:00 a.m. - $15.00 per person - $1.00 off with coupon  
 Directions:

 Take I-95 north or south to Exit 2B (Rt. 1A North) in South Attleboro, Massachusetts.
 Travel north on Rt. 1A approximately 1-1/2 miles to intersection of Rte. 123.
 At the intersection of Rt. 123 turn left.
 Travel straight past Dunkin Donuts for approximately 1/2 mile.
 The K of C hall will be on your left.


 SHOW TABLE LAYOUT and DEALER LIST 2011 (available asap)

 For further information contact:

 by email:
 click here


  Please click here to make comments, suggestions, or corrections.



 Back To Top


----------

